# Transfer TO another TiVo



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

From the My Shows menu, I would like to be able to hit a key (Fast Forward makes sense) to send a show or an entire folder of shows from the TiVo I am on to some other TiVo in my home network.

Details:

Default it to not delete any content on the remote TiVo, only transfer what will fit.

Option to delete the local copies once transfer is done (not default tho) and confirmed (confirm transfer by LENGTH of show on the remote end, must equal length here).

HOW:

Can be done one of two ways....
have the sending TiVo send a note to the mother TiVo ship requesting the transfer. Have the receiving (all) TiVos periodically check for such transfers, report back to mother ship success or fail (to include minutes transferred).
or allow the TiVos to negotiate the transfer directly between themselves.

My guess is the mother ship method is easier to implement given TiVos already regularly phone home. Perhaps combine the two methods where if the user wants the transfer immediately (option, not default), the TiVo to TiVo message is simply "call home for instructions".


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would also like to see this on the iPad app so that you could push recordings while watching something else. 

It also would be nice if you had an option to push to TiVo Desktop.


----------



## SkeeterTV (Oct 27, 2005)

This would be fantastic.


----------

